# Type 4 ladies especially do not sleep on Black Castor Oil



## LondonDiva (Jul 19, 2005)

*"SAMS247.COM DID NOT HAVE PERMISSION TO USE MY COMMENTS."*


----------



## Ashee (Jul 19, 2005)

Where can I buy Black Castor Oil? In a regular BSS?


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 19, 2005)

Ashee said:
			
		

> Where can I buy Black Castor Oil? In a regular BSS?


 
*I think either we're gonna have to order it online...or trek to BK chica...*


----------



## webby (Jul 19, 2005)

I never heard of *black castor oil*. I'll be scouting this out now


----------



## Nice (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for the review LD. Unfortunately, I put myself on a new product challenge for the rest of the year  . 


Wait.......I have some castor oil at home, not black castor oil but it is still castor oil so technically that shouldn't be considered a new product  .


----------



## KAddy (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice said:
			
		

> Thanks for the review LD. Unfortunately, I put myself on a new product challenge for the rest of the year  .
> 
> 
> Wait.......I have some castor oil at home, not black castor oil but it is still castor oil so technically that should be considered a new product  .


 
Ummm....Read the contract...


----------



## foxybronx (Jul 19, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *I think either we're gonna have to order it online...or trek to BK chica...*


 
I know a few BSS in the bronx that have black castor oil.


----------



## london honey (Jul 19, 2005)

ooooh, i was really trying not to order this one... the pj in me has become too firece recently...anyways thanks for the review diva im off to get some.


----------



## Ashee (Jul 19, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *I think either we're gonna have to order it online...or trek to BK chica...*


I'll track to Queens if need be for a new product!!
*still weening myself off the PJ Vibe*


----------



## Ashee (Jul 19, 2005)

foxybronx said:
			
		

> I know a few BSS in the bronx that have black castor oil.


  Oh, thanks Foxy!! I'll be scouting Fordham this weekend!!!


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 19, 2005)

*"SAMS247.COM DID NOT HAVE PERMISSION TO USE MY COMMENTS."*


----------



## Ashee (Jul 19, 2005)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> I ordered mine from sams247.com they are have a store in NYC. I'll never pick up the refined clear castor oil again.  NEVER.








Thanks again LD!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 19, 2005)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> I ordered mine from sams247.com they are have a store in NYC. I'll never pick up the refined clear castor oil again. NEVER.


 
*Oh word?  Thanks LD*!


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 19, 2005)

You're welcome ladies.


----------



## Nice (Jul 19, 2005)

KAddy said:
			
		

> Ummm....Read the contract...


 
Kaddy...you are THE WORST


----------



## RainbowCurls (Jul 19, 2005)

Great idea for using up rubbish conditioners!


----------



## ONEBLESSEDRN (Jul 19, 2005)

Does it have any odor???? 
I'm still recovering from MTG!


----------



## jasmin (Jul 19, 2005)

I just ordered some.  Can't wait.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 19, 2005)

Ashee said:
			
		

> Oh, thanks Foxy!! I'll be scouting Fordham this weekend!!!


 
*Yo Ashe...if u see in Fordham, holla atcha girl.  If I have time...maybe I'll scout out near 3rd Ave...there's a couple bss' over that way.*


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 19, 2005)

*Somebody on the board got a shout out....lol...*

_

The Real Jamaican Black Castor Oil _ 

*We're thankful to a **customer* who mentioned our Tropic Isle Jamaican Black Castor Oil on the _Long Hair Care Forums _site (www.longhaircareforum.com).  Since then, we have been deluged with orders for the product.  ​


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 19, 2005)

ONEBLESSEDRN said:
			
		

> Does it have any odor????
> I'm still recovering from MTG!


 
It has a very light nutty smell.  Not overbearing at all.  I rather like it.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 19, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Yo Ashe...if u see in Fordham, holla atcha girl. If I have time...maybe I'll scout out near 3rd Ave...there's a couple bss' over that way.*


 
Is it safe for you girls to be out together in NY.  You better behave yourself now.


----------



## lolacurl (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Ms. Diva, for sharing! Did u sit under the dryer with your castor oil enhanced conditioner? I'ma get me some from Sam's today...


lola
4bein it!!!!


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 19, 2005)

lolacurl said:
			
		

> Thanks Ms. Diva, for sharing! Did u sit under the dryer with your castor oil enhanced conditioner? I'ma get me some from Sam's today...
> 
> 
> lola
> 4bein it!!!!


 
*"SAMS247.COM DID NOT HAVE PERMISSION TO USE MY COMMENTS."*


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 19, 2005)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> Is it safe for you girls to be out together in NY. You better behave yourself now.


 
*No, she didn't....lol.*

*We make New York a better place. *


----------



## lolacurl (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks, Diva!
Now I know what I can do with all of my con's that have been relegated to the graveyard in my basement!


lola


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 19, 2005)

*"SAMS247.COM DID NOT HAVE PERMISSION TO USE MY COMMENTS."*


----------



## vikkisecret (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanxs mona for posting what this looks like. Guess Imma have to give this a try too. I hope it works well for my crappy conditioners!  





			
				MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Somebody on the board got a shout out....lol...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Valerie (Jul 19, 2005)

Thank you for your info LD, I will getting my black castor oil as soon as possible.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 19, 2005)

Valerie said:
			
		

> Thank you for your info LD, I will getting my black castor oil as soon as possible.


 
you're welcome Valerie


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 19, 2005)

*"SAMS247.COM DID NOT HAVE PERMISSION TO USE MY COMMENTS."*


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jul 19, 2005)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> This applies to all other hair types also,but I know type 4 like myself have a hard time with dryness due to the tighter curl patterns and hair texture....anyway. I've NEVER added an oil to my conditioner before because I couldn't even see the point. But one day I was thinking how am I gonna use up all of this castor oil when I'm religiously using MTG, so I thought of adding it to my conditioner for a DC treatment. I swear my hair has changed for the better. It dries so soft and even the new growth feels super soft. Just mix up all those conditioners you think are pure and utter crap add a few tablespoons of black castor oil to it mix it up and you have a super conditioner. I mixed up about 5 conditioners that needed 'throwing out' and added the oil. I really think I could stretch a relaxer for longer by using BCO.


 
Thanks for Saying this. I have been sharing this same tip for a while just not with castor oil.. I just told someone yesterday that they may consider adding it to Lekair's Cholesterol, since they said that it was making their hair hard. I learned this trick from a hair stylist that I used to go to. I liked how she cared for hair, I just didn't like the fact that she didn't know the diffrence between a trim and a cut. But it is a great tip makes a world of a difference with Type 4 hair. I use Aphogee EFA (Essential Fatty Acid) oil which is alot like Nexxus Botanioil. Love it, love it, love it!


----------



## divinefavor (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks so much for this information on the BCO.  I purchased a bottle earlier this afternoon.  I can't wait to try it!


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 19, 2005)

czyfaith77 said:
			
		

> Thanks for Saying this. I have been sharing this same tip for a while just not with castor oil.. I just told someone yesterday that they may consider adding it to Lekair's Cholesterol, since they said that it was making their hair hard. I learned this trick from a hair stylist that I used to go to. I liked how she cared for hair, I just didn't like the fact that she didn't know the diffrence between a trim and a cut. But it is a great tip makes a world of a difference with Type 4 hair. I use *Aphogee EFA (Essential Fatty Acid) oil* which is alot like Nexxus Botanioil. Love it, love it, love it!


 
I have this and couldn't figure out the best way to use it.  Gonna whip up a storm tonight.


----------



## lolacurl (Jul 19, 2005)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> Girl you better whip that all up like you making some sweet potato pie.
> 
> I used
> 
> ...



 Girl, soon as I get mine, I am gonna be mixin it up like Chef!!! I've got some V05 conditioner, some mane n tail, and a host of dominican cons that Ima blend in there! 

What's the main difference that u notice between the black and the clear castor oil?

Thanks, Chica!


~lola~


----------



## LaNecia (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks LD for the tip, I've had mine for a minute but haven't quite used it w/any satisfaction...will give this a try tonight!


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 19, 2005)

*"SAMS247.COM DID NOT HAVE PERMISSION TO USE MY COMMENTS."*


----------



## toinette (Jul 19, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Somebody on the board got a shout out....lol...*
> 
> _
> 
> ...



this is the same one i have. come to think of it, i'm gonna start using it on my edges.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jul 19, 2005)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> I have this and couldn't figure out the best way to use it. Gonna whip up a storm tonight.


 
Glad I could help. Let me know how it works for you. I also use it on my ends at night (Just a little of the oil by itself).


----------



## angellazette (Jul 19, 2005)

I have it!

I have it mixed with other oils though in my sulfur oil mix...no complaints here!  My hair is very soft.  I'm half way through my bottle.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Jul 19, 2005)

Wait, so LD... you mix it with your conditioners after the wash and make it a deep conditioning treatment?  And you sit under the dryer?  I'm just trying to get all this right because I have been battling dry hair lately.  If this does what you say it does you're my new best friend


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Jul 19, 2005)

toinette said:
			
		

> *this is the same one i have.* come to think of it, i'm gonna start using it on my edges.



*Me too!!! I found it in the Asian BSS and to my surprise it's from the same company. (Sams)*


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Jul 19, 2005)

*I mixed mine with my deep conditioner. After I shampoo and condition my hair I apply the deep conditioner mixed with the black castor oil and I sit under the dryer for 15-20 minutes with a plastic cap. End results= soft, bouncy, strong and shiny hair.*


----------



## Mestiza (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm adding this to my list, right now!


----------



## Britt (Jul 20, 2005)

_Londondiva and those who have used regular unrefined castor oil, how would you compare this to regular unrefined castor oil? Is it more moisturizing? I've been using Home Health unrefined castor oil for a while now and I do like it, but im curious to know whether there really is a difference in how your hair feels after using Black Jamaican Castor oil. I just bought a big bottle of unrefined castor oil yesterday and im wondering would the black castor oil be better ...._


----------



## LaNecia (Jul 20, 2005)

LD and Czyfaith77,

 This is probably the 2nd best recommendation to hit the board for me this year!

I did this last night as a prepoo treatment, then decided not to poo at all. I used the BCO along w/a conditioner I've been wanting to get rid of cause I hate it (Jason's Sea Kelp Conditioner). I mixed probabably three tablespoons worth in about a half cup of conditioner, heated it in the microwave for 20 seconds and slathered it on my DRY hair using an applicator brush to ensure adequate coverage per section. I could immediately feel my hair softening upon application (I think cause it was warmed). I then used a plastic cap and sat under my dryer (medium heat) for 15 minutes. Rinsed, as I rinsed my hair felt like BUTTA. I was 

To aid in detangling, (8 weeks post relaxer retouch) I used my Herbal Essences Dry/Permed Conditioner (2 minutes) as a rinse. In all honesty, this last step could have been omitted.

In short, my hair came out VERY moisturized and silky soft, even my rebellious new growth (which, if you've seen my photo album, you KNOW my natural texture ain't nuttin' nice).

So ladies, if you've got this in your arsenal, you should give it a try if not....it's definitely worth the consideration. Besides, if you don't like the BCO, SOMEONE will buy it from ya! (Overt hint!) 

HHG!


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 20, 2005)

*"SAMS247.COM DID NOT HAVE PERMISSION TO USE MY COMMENTS."*


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 20, 2005)

*"SAMS247.COM DID NOT HAVE PERMISSION TO USE MY COMMENTS."*


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 20, 2005)

*"SAMS247.COM DID NOT HAVE PERMISSION TO USE MY COMMENTS."*


----------



## Britt (Jul 20, 2005)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> Britt
> 
> I can honestly say that I only used the refined castor oil on my scalp. I never thought back then to add it to my conditioner. I know that all of the 'goodness' shall we say is extracted out of the BCO and it's heated to high temperature. Why they do all of this is beyond me. The black castor oil is the same thick consistency, it's brown in colour and has a nutty smell to it. I posted a while back the difference between the oils. Lemme see if I can dig this up for you and re-post here.


_

Thanks! 
I guess I will stick with my unrefined castor oil for awhile_


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 20, 2005)

*"SAMS247.COM DID NOT HAVE PERMISSION TO USE MY COMMENTS."*


----------



## EssentialGrowth (Jul 25, 2005)

Ladies in New York: Where can I find Black Castor Oil?? I'm in Brooklyn, and can't seem to find any BSS that sells this stuff. And I can't trek to Sams, its all the way in Hempstead!


----------



## EssentialGrowth (Jul 25, 2005)

B U M P....


----------



## EssentialGrowth (Jul 25, 2005)

BUMP 

Anybody?


----------



## Nenah (Sep 2, 2005)

Sady Beauty supply

3211 Church avenue Brooklyn


Thanks to Classyebonygirl


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Sep 2, 2005)

Nappyme said:
			
		

> Sady Beauty supply
> 
> 3211 Church avenue Brooklyn
> 
> ...



* Thanks for the shout out!! I am so happy**** that you found it and I hope you will like it.*


----------



## ryanshope (Sep 2, 2005)

Castor oil...be it white or black is excellent for dry hair and 4a/b hair. I have used castor for hot oil treatments since the "yahoo hair board days" and it is still a stable. A little goes a long way and this was more effective then shea butter and coconut oil.Warm up a little, and give it a try...well worth it...


----------



## BBabe (Sep 2, 2005)

EssentialGrowth said:
			
		

> Ladies in New York: Where can I find Black Castor Oil?? I'm in Brooklyn, and can't seem to find any BSS that sells this stuff. And I can't trek to Sams, its all the way in Hempstead!


Finally found some today - I checked all BSS on Fulton Mall in Downtown BK and no luck BUT in same area I went to a Health food store and they had it. The store about a block away from 141 Livingston on Livingston. Across the street from the Macy's back entrance. So I guess we should be checking our Health food stores instead. HTH


----------



## Naijaqueen (Sep 2, 2005)

anyone know where I can find it in DC?


----------



## Naijaqueen (Sep 2, 2005)

just ordered it from sams link online, yeahhh cant wait!!


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 3, 2005)

i am having great results with castor oil that i purchased from www.camdengrey.com. However, i did decide to give this a try i ordered mine on 8/26/05. Hopefully, i will receive it soon and give you guys an update.


----------



## Nenah (Sep 3, 2005)

CLASSYEBONYGIRL said:
			
		

> * Thanks for the shout out!! I am so happy**** that you found it and I hope you will like it.*




Yes I do been putting it  on my ends nightly has turned my dry ends to silk and will be using it for my after touch up oil treatment before my  deep conditoner


----------



## amy1234 (Sep 3, 2005)

I also like to use castor oil. Isoplus has a hair grease/pomade and the main ingredient is castor oil. I like using it when I have to base my scalp- it seems to prevent me from burning from relaxing.


----------



## dlewis (Sep 14, 2005)

I have some castor oil in the cabinet but have been scared to use it but I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 16, 2005)

i started using the jamaica black castor oil last week and i love it- i'm either a 3c or 4a.


----------



## LongIslandBeauty (Sep 16, 2005)

Britt said:
			
		

> _Londondiva and those who have used regular unrefined castor oil, how would you compare this to regular unrefined castor oil? Is it more moisturizing? I've been using Home Health unrefined castor oil for a while now and I do like it, but im curious to know whether there really is a difference in how your hair feels after using Black Jamaican Castor oil. I just bought a big bottle of unrefined castor oil yesterday and im wondering would the black castor oil be better ...._



I've been using regular castor oil for a while and my hair and new growth LOVES it. I tried the black castor oil, after my hair dried it was hard, not the same results I get with the unrefined. So I've just been mixing it in my weekly deep conditioners. I still use the regular white castor oil directly on my hair.


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Sep 16, 2005)

LongIslandBeauty said:
			
		

> I've been using regular castor oil for a while and my hair and new growth LOVES it. I tried the black castor oil, after my hair dried it was hard, not the same results I get with the unrefined. So I've just been mixing it in my weekly deep conditioners. I still use the regular white castor oil directly on my hair.


Make sure that your black castor oil does not have salt in it. Some of them have salt in them, I have been told, and those will dry your hair out.


----------



## pinkrazr25 (Sep 18, 2006)

BUMP! Jump on board of the BCO


----------



## hotshot (Sep 18, 2006)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> Make sure that your black castor oil does not have salt in it. Some of them have salt in them, I have been told, and those will dry your hair out.


 
wow! good advice.

i use BCO on dry hair at night (4a/4b twa) and rinse in the morning. its great. ive never mixed it in condtioners, though, I'm looking forward to trying that.  its also fantastic on my legs and abdomen when i have cramps.

the clear kind i mix in lotion  or with coconut oil as my after shower body moisturizer.


----------



## zailless (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi,
I am kinda new here but I have been lurking since last year.  I am originally from jamaica.  when i was there I used castor oil made by my grandmother.  (wish I was still using it so I wouldnt have the hair loss i have now but I havent used it in 5 years or so since I left.)

I find it odd that people say castor oil makes their hair soft.  what I can remember specifically about the oil is that you cant even use it too many times before your hair feels harsh and thick.  My mom refuse to use the oil because of this.  usually within 2 weeks the new growth is so thick that the hair cannot hold together.  That was my real experience with black castor oil.  I only could use it before perming or for steaming because of its effect on the hair.  if you use it after perming, your hair would grow too fast and look like 'bush' before the end of 2 weeks.  I dont know about castor oil making the hair soft but I know it makes it strong.  One thing that is very important about the oil is to make sure they didnt boil the castor beans with salt.  My grandmother was adamant about this.  She said it would break the hair.  People use salt to boil the beans because they can get more oil out of the beans by using salt, hence more money.  One litre of it in the market can easily go for 1000 jamaican dollars but its hard to trust them because of the salt.  Just a little FYI on castor oil.


----------



## Ebonygurl00 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm a 4a/b and my hair HATES JMCO. My hair hates lots of things, though, lol.


----------



## songbyrd517 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Thanx LondonDiva for the excellent info.*  * I am excited to try black castor oil if it is as wonderful as you say it is! It get great results with yellow castor oil, so I am dying to use the black stuff!!!!  I have been using "Heritage - The Palma Christi" brand of pure cold-pressed castor oil on my natural 3c/4a hair for a while now with great results. (I great it from a natural health food store).  My grandmother always used it on her hair and mine as well.  It is yellowish in color - I can't remember what it says about the refining process though..... *


----------



## MizaniMami (Sep 20, 2006)

Ebonygurl00 said:
			
		

> I'm a 4a/b and my hair HATES JMCO. My hair hates lots of things, though, lol.


 
I just recently found out mines do too.


----------



## LABETT (Sep 20, 2006)

I have been using the Black Castor oil for about a month now consistenty and my hair loves it.
I use in my conditioner for deep conditioning,co washes,hot oil treatment and add a little to my leave in conditioner.
I use to throw out conditioners that my hair did not like now I add castor oil and it gives it extra moisture.
I order a whole case to last a while since I use it on the regular.


----------



## tijay (Sep 20, 2006)

i gotta go find some black castor oil...


----------



## Blackbird77 (Sep 20, 2006)

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> I just recently found out mines do too.


 
Me too.  When I use it, I can't put it on the entire length of my hair.  It's too thick and sticky. I'm just going to concentrate on the edges and at the end of my ponytail before I put on my baggie.


----------



## chiprecious (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes I love castor oil!  I'm a recent cold pressed castor oil (bougth from Whole Food) girl since I bought some to make my own MTG alternative.  However this stuff smooths my new growth very nicely!  It's almost like a gel, but w/o the bad ingredients.  AND as a very tightly coiled 4z, I can even comb (even though I really minimize this) my new growth and it's soooo soft!!!  I SO HAPPY!!!


----------



## nysister (Oct 31, 2009)

My hair seems to like traditional castor oil, so I've just ordered the "black" kind off of ebay. "Olde Jamaica Black Castor Oil Hair Grower" to be specific. Has anyone here had experience with this?


----------



## nysister (Jan 18, 2010)

Bumping up.

My hair really likes this brand. It's nice for braid outs and it keeps it soft. When I use it, it's often in conjunction with David Babaii's Sculpting Clay, which helps hair retain a lot of moisture.


----------



## nysister (Mar 26, 2010)

Update. My hair strands are *thicker* from using this. Thick enough to be obvious to other people, and the growth is very noticeable in the two months since my last post.
I use "Olde Jamaica Black Castor Oil" brand.

I wet my hair at night, braid it up, wrap it up, take the braids out in the morning, wear my braidout however suits the day.

This stuff is great! I've taken to using Njoi's Ayurvedic butter on the ends, because my hair adores that stuff.


----------



## Hypnotic_LT (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow I am sooooooooo excited that I got my castor oil!!! I can't wait to use it. My PS has been giving me fits and I don't think I'll go the cornrow route again. I'll stick to my braid out and braids and wng!


----------



## sheca (Jun 1, 2010)

cant wait to try, wondering if it'll actually be better than coconut oil


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 2, 2010)

I am going to get some JBCO too!


----------



## JBCO (Jun 14, 2010)

I love JBCO.  I do scalp massages w/it 2X a week!!


----------



## kroeskop (Jul 31, 2010)

I agree with casror oil my nappy dry ends are a thing of the past


----------

